# Off season workouts



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

As a new dog owner I am still learning. DJ said in another post


> He is not over weight or arthritic and can still jump in the back of a pickup after a 2.5 mile run which is his off season workout.


What do you guys suggest during the off season.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Once the snow hits, I do long walks. Usually 1- 1.5 hours a night after work if possible.

During the summer water workouts and early morning walks.

I have my brittany trained to heel next to the bike when I ride it so we can get 4-6 miles in just about every night.

I gotta say I enjoy the walks much better. Dogs can run free and it is better exercise for me too.


----------

